# VBA Multipage Display



## jillianbk (Jul 28, 2003)

I have a user form that contains three multipages on it. I want the first multipage to always be displayed when the user opens the user form. Right now the multipage the user displayed just before they close the page is the one displayed upon opening again. Does anyone know how to go about doing this?

jillianbk


----------



## SabreWolf3 (Nov 6, 2000)

Hi Jillianbk,

What you need to do is to is to set the 1st page object in view before you show your UserForm. 

In your code, right before you display the UserForm, enter this line: 

UserForm1.MultiPage1.Value = 0

This will always make the first page in the MultiPage control be displayed. Of course, if your UserForm is not named "UserForm1", you must change that part to match the name of your UserForm. The same goes with the MultiPage control. If your is MultiPage2, then change that part as well.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## jillianbk (Jul 28, 2003)

thank you richard!


----------

